# Noris-Hosting & Levanzo



## Darksonic (12. Juni 2005)

jo wie im titel...

links zu ihnen sind:

noris-hosting.de 
Levanzo 

(wäre jeweils an den 5€ packages interessiert )
ich wollt gern wissen ob beide provider seriös sind, also von levanzo hab ich schon vieles gehört, und auf deren seite ist ja auch feedback... aber von dem noris-hosting hab ich so ziemlich gar kein feedback oder referenzen gefunden, weil ich meine 1gb, unlimited traffic usw, gibts da ned nen harken? kennt ihr euch damit aus?
wenn ja dann postets hier, wenn nein postets auch hier  wie ihr halt wollt,
und wenns noch besseres gibt, dann könnt ihr hier auch tipps schreiben.. w8tin 4 answer

lg darksonic


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mit den genannten Anbietern persönlich keinerlei Erfahrung. Google-Recherche sollte wie generell auch immer weiterhelfen.

Zum Thema Unlimited Traffic: Unlimited kann es gar nicht geben, da die Bandbreite, wie ein Server angebunden ist, in der Regel auf 100 MBit/s begrenzt ist, die meistens noch weiter geshared werden. Such' dir ein vernünftig kalkuliertes Angebot mit einer festen Menge Traffic. Die Erfahrung hat immer wieder gezeigt, dass Poweruser eines Flattarifes bei vielen Anbietern irgendwann aus fadenscheinigen Gründen gekündigt wurden.


----------



## Darksonic (12. Juni 2005)

zu noris-hosting hab ich nichts bei google gefunden nur so anderen dreck...

und bei levanzo hab ich nicht gehört das die server überlastet waren oder das poweruser gekündigt worden sind, man soll halt nur nicht überflüssige cgi scripts oder anderes haben die die leistung runterziehen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juni 2005)

Meine Aussage oben zu Powerusern war eine *allgemeine* Erkenntnis aus der Vergangenheit - ohne Verbindung zu den genannten Anbietern - bitte nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Darksonic (12. Juni 2005)

trotzdem hilft mir das nicht weiter...


weil ich hab keine lust das wenn ich diverse sachen auf meiner page anbiete, das dort irgendwelche leute denken den traffic hochzuschrauben und ich dann ne rechnung hingeknallt bekomme


----------



## generador (12. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin bei http://www.all-inkl.com und das seit ca 2 Jahren
Ich habe 750 Mb Space, 50 GB Traffic und 3 Domains inclusive für 7,95€ und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Darksonic (19. Juni 2005)

also ich bin gerade im Kontakt mit dem Betreiber dieses Hosting-Services,

falls ihr euch interessiert, 
noris hosting:
3 .de
1000mb space
unlimited traffic und mehr, falls es jemanden interessiert
> >http://www.webhostlist.de/provider/webhoster/6914/Meinungen.html
ist die feedback seite,

und auch ein paar referenzen,

> >http://www.bistro-anstalt.de
> >http://www.svercraft.com
> >http://www.perlentaucher-design.de
> >http://www.dstools.de


----------



## alexos (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

von Levanzo kann ich dir nur abraten. Habe bisher schon viel Schlechtes über die gehört. noris-hosting kenne ich nicht. Derzeit bin ich bei einem kleinen Provider http://www.pretago.de. Die sind günstig und gut. Das ziehe ich doch lieber den unflexiblen Großen vor!


----------

